# The Worst Sequels of all Time.



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm sure you're going to have many people saying "The Last Jedi", revealing how spoiled they are on bad sequels...I myself want to list something more obscure like one of those Puppet Master movies, but it wasn't like they were ever that good. "Jaws: The Revenge" is probably the most infamous sequel, but I have a feeling that people are going to eventually forgive that movie to a point, as cheap shark movies back then look a lot more lavish than what we're given today. Obviously, you can either make a list or list a single one, or you can go based off objective quality or be more personal. It's up to you. My list is in no particular order-

A Good Day to Die Hard- Cool Title, but it's depressing how little this understood the appeal of "Die Hard". The lighting is so murky and the editing so chaotic that you can't really decipher the action scenes, the script is flat, boring and makes John McClane some invincible hero- even though his appeal was that he was relatively normal. Bruce Willis looks more bored than ever, making this one of the only big budgeted sequels that left me feeling depressed and tired. "Live Free or Die Hard" might've been equally absurd, but it least it felt like those involved were having fun...and I can see the action.

Tekken 2: Kazuya's Revenge- A direct-to-DVD sequel to that piece of shit 2010 Tekken movie. Even though there are worst adaptations than "Tekken", I probably hated it more than most because I'm a huge fan of the game series and it seemed like the filmmakers were deliberately trying to make its characters completely different from their game counterparts. This sequel was apparently an original movie that was converted into a sequel and it shows. Just as the 2010 film was unfaithful to the games, this one was even more unfaithful to the games AND also unfaithful to the continuity of the movie...but worst of all, most of the screen-time is dedicated to Kazuya walking around a city, staring at buildings. It's quite tedious. 

Any sequel that whores stock footage- "Puppet Master X: Legacy" is probably the worst offender, as the script is designed to piss off the one or two fans of the franchise, while all the action is stock footage. But "Howling VII" isn't much better. Some of the Gamera movies are guilty of this sin, especially "Gamera: Super Monster", but at least they have weird scenes of Gamera chasing animated space trains. Also, it's funny how the 10 seconds of new Gamera footage somehow looks worse than the stock footage...which was 10+ years old and even looked shitty back then. "Raptor" does this with "Carnosaur", but "Carnosaur" is the greatest movie of all time.  

Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws- Okay, this is admittedly not the worst that I've seen and I only post it as a way to defend by exclusion of "Jaws: The Revenge". This is an unofficial sequel from Italy and it's pretty terrible, but I don't hate it because it's at least boldly bad. I enjoyed making fun of it and it uses stock footage of "Great White" (A "Jaws" rip-off that was actually not released in the U.S because Spielberg sued, claiming they plagiarized his work and he's not wrong), with even a few clips of the "Jaws" series...But yes, it makes "Jaws: The Revenge" look good in comparison.


----------



## Katou (Apr 6, 2018)

Ghost Rider 2 

also all Transformer Movie Sequels... ( especially the last one  )

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't like any of the "Transformers" movies, but I'm not sure the quality has necessarily gone down as much as the formula has become progressively stale. 

I didn't mind "Ghost Rider 2", as it feels like the filmmakers were frustrated by their lack of budget, so decided to let Nic Cage go bonkers. If you're going to have a bad or subpar movie with Nic Cage in it, you should just let him go wild.


----------



## Djomla (Apr 6, 2018)

Force Awakens and the Last Jedi
Fast and Furious 2
American Pie 4, 5, 6, 7
Kung Fu Panda 2
Jason Bourne

God, why can't I think of more?


----------



## Katou (Apr 6, 2018)

I didn't like Jurassic World too... also Baywatch 2017

soo I'll add those in .. 

Game of Thrones Season 7 felt off as well.. its like....
 its not George RR Martin anymore.. ( but its not the worst.. just a honorable mention )


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 6, 2018)

The Last Jedi.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Force Awakens and the Last Jedi because they were intended to be serious sequels.

I’m not about to throw in Leprechaun in the Hood or movies of that caliber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glued (Apr 6, 2018)

None of you ever heard of Happily Never After 2, good. You don't want to.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2018)

I considered listing "The Phantom Menace" here, whichistotallyandobjectivelyworsethanthelastjedi, but I give it some credit for at least only being a botched attempt at doing something new with the saga. To me, the absolute worst sequels are more exploitative, where you can tell nobody gave a shit and didn't even try. They just were taking advantage of their core base.



Ben Grimm said:


> None of you ever heard of Happily Never After 2, good. You don't want to.



Is the first one that take off Little Red Riding Hood? I remember thinking that was OK at the time, but wasn't interested in seeing the sequel.

Edit: The Leprechaun movies at least have the awesomeness of Warwick Davis...It also helps that the first one sucked too, so the fall of the sequels wasn't really noticeable. They went sideways instead of own. I do like the one where he goes in space though, as it has badass cyborg dudes in ballerina outfits and I'm pretty sure the Leprechaun kills someone by emerging from their penis during sex. If "A Good Day to Die Hard" had a Leprechaun killing someone by emerging from their penis during sex, it would not be on this list.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2018)

Superman IV: The Quest for Peace

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2018)

Sequels of bad movies shouldn't count.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glued (Apr 6, 2018)

This is Happily N'Ever After, which had an alright premise.

And this is the God Awful oh dear lord why poorly animated cgi Direct to DVD sequel known as Happily N'Ever After 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2018)

Oooh, I was way off. The first looks pretty bad though and the 2nd looks worse.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Superman IV: The Quest for Peace


This. The third one was a pretty big drop in quality too. But IV was one of the worst superhero movies ever and it finished the franchise that proved that Superhero live-action movies could work. Superman IV basically killed the idea that Superhero movies could be optimistic and fun until Tobey Maguire's first Spiderman movie came along. And even that had some melodrama and a really menacing villain.

Also, Spiderman 3.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 6, 2018)

Matrix Revolutions (fucking garbage, Reloaded is nowhere near as bad as this)
Robocop 2
Speed 2 (god this one pissed me off so much as I've seen the first speed a gazillion times on tv)


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Matrix Revolutions (fucking garbage, Reloaded is nowhere near as bad as this)
> Robocop 2
> Speed 2 (god this one pissed me off so much as I've seen the first speed a gazillion times on tv)



You think Robocop 2 is worse than Robocop 3?

"Speed 2" is one of those bad movies I kind of want to watch again. I remember thinking it was fine when I was little, but the few memories I have of that make me think: "Am I seriously remembering this correctly?" 

While I don't think Matrix Revolutions is among the worst movies ever, it did seem to suck up all of the fun to be had with the franchise, so it might be one of the worst sequels ever from that perspective. I loved "The Matrix" when it came out, but after "Revolutions", I grew bored with everything related to "The Matrix". "Superman IV: The Quest for Peace" might be an even bigger piece of shit, but it didn't kill my appreciation of the first movie.


----------



## Katou (Apr 7, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> This is Happily N'Ever After, which had an alright premise.
> 
> And this is the God Awful oh dear lord why poorly animated cgi Direct to DVD sequel known as Happily N'Ever After 2


Looks HORRORific ...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 7, 2018)

Does son of mask counts? That movie was utter utter utter shit

Exorcist ll

And all of those "emmanuelle" erotic movies


----------



## Shiny (Apr 7, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Looks HORRORific ...



You should check birdemic 1 and 2


----------



## Katou (Apr 7, 2018)

Shiny said:


> You should check birdemic 1 and 2


I googled the 1st one... i can't believe there's a 2nd one


----------



## Shiny (Apr 7, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I googled the 1st one... i can't believe there's a 2nd one




You have no idea what kind of movies have sequels 

There are those bad ultra shit movies that you hate like baby geniuses 1....and 2 


And those movies that are garbage but you can laugh at them...jurassic shark or... shark exorcist

Did you know they made a movie about gummy bear? Those terrible youtube songs? In fucking 2012  oh...and they did a tv series later on in 2016..


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2018)

Transformers 2

It's one of the few films that I rated 0.


----------



## Katou (Apr 7, 2018)

Shiny said:


> You have no idea what kind of movies have sequels
> 
> There are those bad ultra shit movies that you hate like baby geniuses 1....and 2
> 
> ...


Oh my god.. i didn't think those existed .. 
my guess is that the ratings doesn't bother them .. if it sold .. they'll probably kept going no matter how bad it was ..

I knew Baby Geniuses however...
 it has a sequel??


----------



## Shiny (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, it is better than the original but ridiculous boring


The idea of the movie is just terrible and will never work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Katou (Apr 7, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Transformers 2
> 
> It's one of the few films that I rated 0.


for me it kept getting badder ... 

I payed for Transformer when it was released .. 
then finished Transformers 2 in HBO .. 
Transformers 3 . was unwatchable i can't even finish it .. 
Transformers 4... okay.. i think i finished this.. coz i like Mark Wahlberg 
Transformers 5 .. 10 minutes in.... okay I'm done


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 7, 2018)

A sequel that comes to mind right now, is The Huntsman: Winter's War. Sure, it's not like the first one was a masterpiece or anything but it had a certain interest with that darker tone they were going for (still can't get over the fact that Stewart was supposedly fairer than Theron but anyway). The sequel on the other hand, felt like a not so good MCU clone.


----------



## Arcana (Apr 7, 2018)

Transformer 4  the only movie I ever walk out on

Home Alone 3-4  nobody ask for this

Alien 3 and Resurrection  

Terminator Salvation loool


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2018)

Shiny said:


> You have no idea what kind of movies have sequels
> 
> There are those bad ultra shit movies that you hate like baby geniuses 1....and 2
> 
> ...



Don't forget the "Gingerdead Man" or "Evil Bong" franchises. 

And yeah, "Baby Geniuses 2" was a thing...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm sure that if the Highlander and Mortal Kombat had sequels they would be some of the worst pieces of shit ever, fortunately Highlander II The Quickening and Mortal Kombat Annihilation never happened.


----------



## Katou (Apr 7, 2018)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Mortal Kombat


it did... it was called Mortal Kombat : Annihilation 

and it was bad... they should feel bad


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> it did... it was called Mortal Kombat : Annihilation
> 
> and it was bad... they should feel bad



No, that sequel never happened, it just never happened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2018)

Entirety of the Sequel era films for Star Wars
Every single Star Trek movie for TNG after First Contact


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

God the new Star Wars is fucking awful!!


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 7, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> You think Robocop 2 is worse than Robocop 3?
> 
> "Speed 2" is one of those bad movies I kind of want to watch again. I remember thinking it was fine when I was little, but the few memories I have of that make me think: "Am I seriously remembering this correctly?"
> 
> While I don't think Matrix Revolutions is among the worst movies ever, it did seem to suck up all of the fun to be had with the franchise, so it might be one of the worst sequels ever from that perspective. I loved "The Matrix" when it came out, but after "Revolutions", I grew bored with everything related to "The Matrix". "Superman IV: The Quest for Peace" might be an even bigger piece of shit, but it didn't kill my appreciation of the first movie.



My memory's hazy on Robocop 3, I've watched a lot of things in my lifetime so what was it about again? I just remember number 2 being bad.

Nah m8 Speed 2 in unwatchable. Speed 1 on the other hand is addicting but I don't go out of my way to watch it, if I flick through a channel and see it's airing I then watch it


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 7, 2018)

Godfather III.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2018)

I need to revisit the Highlander movies one of these days. Even though they were being made during 'my time' and seemed tailor made for my tastes, I never really got into them. I watched them all, but my memories are few. Yet I somehow can recall "Highlander: Endgame" having one epic scam of a marketing campaign, as all of the money shots from the trailers weren't in the film. I also remember WWE's Edge being advertised a lot, for a quick, unceremonious cameo.  



Pocalypse said:


> My memory's hazy on Robocop 3, I've watched a lot of things in my lifetime so what was it about again? I just remember number 2 being bad.



It was....Um...Shit, I just watched the trilogy a couple years ago and I've already forgotten it. All I remember is that it was PG-13 and his partner dies. 



GRIMMM said:


> Godfather III.



I never understood the hatred for this movie. It's definitely not comparable to the first two, but other than Sofia Coppola's acting, nothing really jumped out to me as bad. But most people seem to despise the movie. It's one of those weird cases where it got good reviews when it came out, but over time, it's reputation became toxic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Apr 8, 2018)

Starship Troopers 2 and 3

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Glued (Apr 8, 2018)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> Starship Troopers 2 and 3



Those were bad. Those were really bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 8, 2018)

This is a hard question. There's just too many. But to name a few godawful sequels to original films that I love:

The Rage: Carrie 2
Teen Wolf Too
The Crow: City of Angels
Grease 2
Book of Shadows: Blair Witch 2
Blair Witch
Basic Instinct 2


Christ. How any of these films got made is beyond me. Nothing good, decent or interesting about them at all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2018)

Uncle Acid said:


> This is a hard question. There's just too many. But to name a few godawful sequels to original films that I love:
> 
> The Rage: Carrie 2
> Teen Wolf Too
> ...



I kind of see "Blair Witch 2" as a more tragic case, as the directors original vision at least sounded intriguing...in contrast to the dumpster fire was that was the final cut.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2018)

Some of the worst film sequels that I have seen are _Alien 3, Alien Resurrection, Alien: Covenant, Robocop 3, Caddyshack 2, Spiderman 3, X-Men 3, Shrek 3, Home Alone 3, The Karate Kid, part 3, The Next Karate Kid, Terminator 3_ (has anyone noticed a pattern, here?), _Terminator: Genisys,_ and _Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End._ I do not have the time to detail why I regard each as horrible, but, generally speaking, each film either attempted to do too much in too little time or otherwise took the elements that made the original films so great and wore them out into one-dimensional cliches that had very little life or nuance.

I was tempted to mention _Friday the 13th: part II,_ as it is essentially a complete copy of the original, but the original was not exactly a masterpiece of a film (although I do believe that the reveal of the villain at the end was quite awesome), so there is no need to regard it as any worse than its predecessor (in fact, it could be said that the original _Friday the 13th_ was a copy of _Halloween,_ released two years earlier). I also thought to mention _Species III_ and _Species: the Awakening,_ but the first two films were not especially memorable films, outside of their nudity and sexuality.

I also considered mentioning _Batman and Robin,_ but I find that film to be so hilariously campy that I enjoy it and cannot bring myself to dislike it.

I have not seen them, but I have heard that _The Blues Brothers 2000_ and _Son of the Mask_ are often regarded as two of the worst sequels (and worst films overall) ever made.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Some of the worst film sequels that I have seen are _Alien 3, Alien Resurrection, Alien: Covenant, Robocop 3, Caddyshack 2, Spiderman 3, X-Men 3, Shrek 3, Home Alone 3, The Karate Kid, part 3, The Next Karate Kid, Terminator 3_ (has anyone noticed a pattern, here?), _Terminator: Genisys,_ and _Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End._ I do not have the time to detail why I regard each as horrible, but, generally speaking, each film either attempted to do too much in too little time or otherwise took the elements that made the original films so great and wore them out into one-dimensional cliches that had very little life or nuance.
> 
> I was tempted to mention _Friday the 13th: part II,_ as it is essentially a complete copy of the original, but the original was not exactly a masterpiece of a film (although I do believe that the reveal of the villain at the end was quite awesome), so there is no need to regard it as any worse than its predecessor (in fact, it could be said that the original _Friday the 13th_ was a copy of _Halloween,_ released two years earlier). I also thought to mention _Species III_ and _Species: the Awakening,_ but the first two films were not especially memorable films, outside of their nudity and sexuality.
> 
> ...



"Terminator: Genisys" is one of the few big budgeted sequels that made me outright angry. I really don't like it when sequels rely on nostalgia, as all movies like "Genisys" or "Jurassic World" do is remind us of how better the originals were...but then it has so many ideas that are simply going to offend the fanbase, like having John Connor turn into the villain and his Mother being nonchalant about it...even though the arc of this saga has mostly been about her protecting her s-

Dammit, I've been triggered.

"Friday the 13th Part 2" is a copy of the original, but I also have to admit that it has a really good finale and the final scare might even be more effective than the originals. 

Most of the others I just find to be mediocre...as most theatrical releases are. I actually remember seeing "The Next Karate Kid" in theaters, but even though I remember chunks of the content, I can't recall the quality very well.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 9, 2018)

Tomorrow is the 20th anniversary of Species II. 

It's probably not the worst _sequel _of all time, since the original was a cheap exploitation film (with an outlandishly high budget - look at that cast!), but it's definitely one of the worst _movies _to get a theatrical release.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 9, 2018)

_Jason X_ was also abominably awful and was definitely a complete waste of time and money (thankfully, I rented it, as there was no way I would have spent any money on a film such as that).

I am not certain if I should mention _Jurassic Park 2, Jurassic Park 3,_ and _Jurassic World,_ because none of them were able recapture the aspects that made the original awesome, yet they are not nearly as terrible as some of the other films that users have mentioned in this thread.

_Heavy Metal 2000_ is not a terrible film by any standards, but it is nowhere near as great as the original, which is now a beloved cult classic, whereas the sequel is essentially a typical action film that is not especially different from most other action films, except that it is animated, rather than live-action.

Also, _Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome_ was fairly decent, but it simply was not as good as the first two (should I even be mentioning it, in that case, or is this thread specifically for truly awful sequels?); thankfully, _Fury Road_ lived up to the legacy of the first two films.



MartialHorror said:


> Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws- Okay, this is admittedly not the worst that I've seen and I only post it as a way to defend by exclusion of "Jaws: The Revenge". This is an unofficial sequel from Italy and it's pretty terrible, but I don't hate it because it's at least boldly bad. I enjoyed making fun of it and it uses stock footage of "Great White" (A "Jaws" rip-off that was actually not released in the U.S because Spielberg sued, claiming they plagiarized his work and he's not wrong), with even a few clips of the "Jaws" series...But yes, it makes "Jaws: The Revenge" look good in comparison.



There was a _Jaws 5?_


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 10, 2018)

So I actually re-watched Species II for the anniversary. 

It wasn't as_ shockingly_ bad as I remembered it, but still awful. The first act is actually pretty tolerable, when they're largely ripping off Alien and I suppose The Wolfman (which I haven't seen, but Patrick is basically an Alien werewolf).

But about the time Press and Laura are re-united everyone starts acting out of character, the military/government people turn into silly caricatures and* everyone becomes an idiot*. Like, even though Press fought Sil in the last movie and knows what the aliens are capable of, he goes to apprehend Patrick with nothing but a handgun (last time he brought a shotgun!) and_ one guy_ to back him up, who isn't even military. They didn't even bring any of that alien-killing toxin spray they had with them_ in the last scene_. And then when Patrick unexpectedly "surrenders" they just shrug and handcuff him, like that's gonna help. Even though at this point in the movie* they know he's the alien*.

And it goes on and on from there. Stupid decision after stupid decision after stupid decision. 

Natasha Henstrige seems to be in the movie only reluctantly. She spends most of it in a glass cage (all shot during one day?) and has only one very brief topless scene, as opposed to uncountable ones in the last film. It's like after becoming a more established actress she didn't want to only be known as "dat gurl with the tits", so she agreed to come back only on the condition that she'd get to wear clothes and spend 80% of her scenes sitting on a couch watching tv. Maybe that's the reason why her character wasn't the focus of the story this time.

tl;dr Got that out of my system.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2018)

"Jason X" is awesome...in a silly, stupid way.

Man, I remember when it looked like Natasha Henstrige was going to be a big deal. "Ghosts of Mars" must've really put an end to that. Shame too, as I remember liking her in everything I saw her in.

One day I'll do a Compulsive Franchise Disorder review series on "Species". I remember seeing the first one as a kid and enjoying it at the time, but I dont think I ever saw the sequels. All I remember in the first one was the infamous kissing scene, where she impales the dudes head with her tongue. I also kind of remember her as a girl befriending this black lady who I think was a security guard, but then killing her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2018)

_The Little Mermaid II: Return to the Sea_ was a complete repeat of the original, but with very little of what made the first film so great; Undertow was a complete waste of Clancy Brown's immense talent, and the fact that he was so talkative ruined any aura of menace that he had, compared to the shark from the first film, which was silent, and Tip and Dash, the penguin and walrus, were supremely annoying, essentially far worse versions of Timon and Pumbaa.

Many of Don Bluth's films had sequels, and none lived up to the originals. _An American Tail: Feivel Goes West_ was actually fairly decent, but the next two, _Treasure of Manhattan Island_ and _Mystery of the Night Monster,_ were utterly boring and forgettable. _All Dogs Go to Heaven 2_ and _The Secret of NIMH 2_ essentially took the elements that made the originals so awesome and discarded them, removing the dark and suspenseful atmosphere in favor of predictable and cliche plots; at least Eric Idle did an excellent job as the evil Martin in _SoN2._ On that subject, Don Bluth once stated that, if he had ever decided to make a sequel to _SoN,_ he would have had Timmy turn evil and Martin be the hero, which is the exact opposite of what actually happened in the film. By far the worst of all Don Bluth sequels were the countless sequels made to _The Land Before Time,_ none of which retained the dark and emotionally-gripping themes of the original, instead being bright and cheerful musicals. The only sequel to a Don Bluth film in which Bluth himself had any direct involvement was _Bartok the Magnificent_ (which is actually more likely a prequel than a sequel, judging from how the technology does not seem to be as advanced in that film compared to _Anastasia),_ and that involvement clearly shows, but, even then, it still was not as dark as the original, and it leaves me wondering how Bartok, after developing into a strong-willed and compassionate individual at the end of that film, would eventually become a servant of the supremely-evil Rasputin in _Anastasia._


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2018)

Good call on those animated sequels. I have to admit that I enjoyed some of the earlier ones, like "Return of Jafar" and "Lion King 2", as I was the right age at the time. But I do recall hating the latter "American Tail" sequels and "Land Before Time" got bad after awhile. 

I actually prefer "Feivel Goes West" over the original, although it's more because "American Tail" is so dark and depressing at times that I struggle with watching it...although it's been years since I've seen any of these.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2018)

I wouldn't put it on the list of worst sequels ever, but a sequel whose terribleness is often overlooked is Superman II.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 12, 2018)

Stunna said:


> I wouldn't put it on the list of worst sequels ever, but a sequel whose terribleness is often overlooked is Superman II.


WTF? Superman II was epic. Terrance Stamp was great as Zod and the effects were still way ahead of their time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 12, 2018)

Stunna said:


> I wouldn't put it on the list of worst sequels ever, but a sequel whose terribleness is often overlooked is Superman II.





Aduro said:


> WTF? Superman II was epic. Terrance Stamp was great as Zod and the effects were still way ahead of their time.



Yes, I agree; _Superman II_ was awesome; it was _Superman III_ and _IV_ that were terrible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2018)

I thought Superman 2 was at least...OK. The Donner cut was better, but the Lester version wasn't bad.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 14, 2018)

Lawnmower Man 2!!!

Oh my fucking God, I had repressed the fact that this movie existed, but then someone said "walked out" and it came back!

This movie is so awful the distributors didn't even give it a stand-alone DVD release. It's available as a "bonus feature" on the Lawnmower Man 1 DVD.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2018)

I saw _Pacific Rim: Uprising_ some time ago, and it was not terrible, but it really did not offer anything new or innovative compared to the first film, so I believe that it deserves to at least be mentioned here, and I imagine that the fact that Guillermo del Toro did not have any direct involvement in it is the main reason for that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 14, 2018)

Hunger games 2,3 basically all hunger games movies are garbage tier

Jurassic World is an insult to fans, to dinosaurs and fucking humanity.

X-Men 3 had potential but they just had to fuck it up every single last bit of it


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Jurassic World is an insult to fans, to dinosaurs and fucking humanity.
> 
> X-Men 3 had potential but they just had to fuck it up every single last bit of it



I very much agree on both of those points; _Jurassic World_ was essentially a complete repeat of the original _Jurassic Park,_ but with little of the charm or charisma that made the original film so amazing.

_X-Men 3_ started nicely, but the first sign that it would be terrible was when Cyclops was killed so early and unceremoniously in the film, and it also had too many characters but not enough time to develop them all; unfortunately, the next film, _X-Men Origins: Wolverine,_ was even worse, but, thankfully, the film after that, _X-Men: First Class,_ was vastly superior.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2018)

Also, _The Neverending Story II_ and _The Neverending Story III_ were both disgraces to the original, which had a dark and epic tone, making the audience really feel a sense of crushing despair that helped to make the happy ending all the more magnificent; in contrast, _II_ was slightly tolerable, but _III_ was totally terrible and made a mockery of the original; first, Rock Biter was reduced to comedic fodder, arguing with his wife; second, while the antagonists of the first film were a savage evil wolf and a cosmic force of destruction and the antagonist of the second film was a powerful evil sorceress, the antagonists of the third film were merely a group of street punks who happened to gain power over the world of Fantasia; and, third, using the _Auryn_ in the first two films came with great personal cost, so Atreyu and Bastian used it very sparingly, but, in the third film, multiple characters used it often and with no consequences, so the rules of magic were disregarded by the writers.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 15, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Hunger games 2,3 basically all hunger games movies are garbage tier



This is one of the most over hyped franchises around, movie bored me and sucked imo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2018)

I actually liked "Neverending Story 2" as a kid, but I've seen some reviews that suggest I wouldn't look upon it too fondly if I revisited the movie. I thought "Neverending Story 3" sucked even as a kid. I don't remember my age...I saw it when it first came out on video...but the only thing I remember liking was Jack Black's performance...and even then, only because I had HATED Jack Black during that time period as his characters were always aggressively annoying- whereas he was a relatively bland villain in "NS3".


----------



## Shiny (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruce almighty was good

Evan almighty was pure garbage


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2018)

The only thing good about Evan Almighty was that it didn't just recycle the formula of its predecessor...

But it was still pretty crappy.


----------



## Nekochako (Apr 18, 2018)

Batman And Robin
Die Hard 5
Transformers Age Of Extinction
Home Alone 4


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 22, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @mr_shadow, I have seen all four _Species_ movies, but I cannot recall every detail of them; in the third film, why did Sara not have the same sex drive that Sil and Eve had in the previous films?



I think the key component was that she had a human upbringing and therefore a better ability to control her urges.

Although didn't she run off pretty soon after becoming an adult anyway?

I liked the nature-vs-nurture thing anyhow. In the first film it's never unambiguously explained what the aliens hoped to accomplish by sending their DNA to be combined with that of humans. Laura just speculates that maybe SIL is a biological weapon. Then in the second film it's more spelled out that the aliens are a predatory race that ravaged Mars in a distant past.

But Abbot, IMO quite reasonably, thinks that maybe the aliens' intentions were not malevolent, and that SIL just turned out the way she did because Fitch & co treated her like a lab animal rather than a person. So he's going to try raising Sarah as he would a human child (as far as possible) and see what happens.

I like to think that maybe the aliens thought they were "helping" humanity by providing an "improved" genome that includes neat features like super healing and intelligence. The fact that the original-strain humans will soon die out is maybe an acceptable price to pay for the wonders that the human-alien hybrids can accomplish in the future?

Since H.R. Geiger worked on both Species and Alien there is predictably a fan theory that the two franchises take place in the same universe, in which case the transmission in the first film maybe came from the Engineers. But at the moment this can't be confirmed on-screeen since Species is owned by MGM and Alien by Fox Disney. So we'll have to wait for a future merger.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2018)

@mr_shadow, that is very informative, indeed, but the Fox/Disney merger still has not been finalized, from what I last heard, and each studio is still operating as if nothing has changed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2018)

Im surprised at the level of interest in "Species". I didn't think it was that big of a deal. There will never be a cross-over between "Alien" and "Species" though. Say what you will about the "Alien" franchise, but it is accompanied by a certain amount of prestige and hype. The franchise has yet to fall into direct-to-DVD territory and while the sequels are mostly divisive (at best), they have yet to taint the namesake. When you think of the franchise, you probably still think of "Alien" and "Aliens", not "Alien Vs Predator: Requiem". 

I can't tell you whether "Species" holds up or not, but when people think of the franchise, they think of the deterioration...and the fact that they fell into direct-to-DVD territory. You don't crossover a beloved franchise with a garbage franchise, even if the rights somehow fell into the hands of the same owners. That would be like Freddy Krueger have a crossover with the Gingerdead Man...although if that sounds too harsh, replace the Gingerdead Man with the Leprechaun.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Im surprised at the level of interest in "Species".



I've seen the first film an innumerable number of times as a teenager (won't go into why...) and therefore know enough of the dialogue by heart that I maybe read more into it than even the screenwriters deliberately put there. I think that might be true of a lot of fans.

Like, at one point I plotted out what SIL's maximum lifespan might have been.

In the first act we learn that she is 3 months old but looks like a 12-year old. In other words she aged on average 4 years per month. Then after the chrysalis phase the comes out looking 20 (Natasha's age at shooting the film). So basically:


*Spoiler*: __ 




1 month - 4 years
2 months - 8 years
3 months - 12 years
(Chrysalis - 16 years)
4 months - 20 years

_Extrapolating_

5 months - 24 years (<- Eve's age in Species II?)
6 months - 28 years
7 months - 32 years
8 months - 36 years
9 months - 40 years
10 months - 44 years
11 months - 48 years
12 months - 52 years

13 months - 56 years
14 months - 60 years
15 months - 64 years
16 months - 68 years
17 months - 72 years
18 months - 76 years
19 months - 80 years
20 months - 84 years
21 months - 88 years
22 months - 92 years
23 months - 96 years 
24 months - 100 years




We don't know if her growth rate is linear or if it slows down upon reaching adulthood, but assuming that it_ is_ linear* she had a lifespan of only two years*, which would explain the extreme urgency of procreating. The alien species could be like mayflies who live extremely short, but intense, lives.

They compensate for the compressed lifespan by being extremely acute learners. SIL learned to speak fluent English within days of her escape, as well as how to use money and drive a car. This explains how the aliens were able to invent interstellar communication and space travel. Even though the generational turnover is extremely rapid, the current generation is able to pass on all of its knowledge to the next generation in a matter of days, meaning the aggregate body of knowledge keeps growing even as the individual scientists drop like flies.


----------



## Hubris (Apr 23, 2018)

One of the worst sequels I've ever seen has to be Honey I blew up the Kid. I saw this movie as a child and thought this movie is absolute trash. I recall liking the first movie although I doubt I'd watch it now that I'm an adult, so I try to avoid watching things I liked as a kid. They basically turned one of their kids into a Godzilla shtick. The story development in this one was non-existent and all of the fun of the first movie was gone. This movie left you wishing that the Son of king kong showed up to give the annoying toddler a wedgie. I don't know why Rick Moranis even agreed to be in this film, but it is a pretty bad sequel.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2018)

I will be reaching further back in time for the next films that I shall mention; during the 1940's, Universal Studios had experienced amazing success with their monster films, so they naturally decided to make sequels to them. _The Bride of Frankenstein_ was an amazing success, but _Son of Frankenstein_ was merely above average, lacking the emotional impact and staying power of its two predecessors. Universal also made no less than four sequels to _The Mummy,_ and they all were rather formulaic repeats of the original, but without a charismatic leading actor such as Boris Karloff.

On the subject of _The Mummy,_ the 1999 _Mummy_ film was actually very good (and I cannot believe that that film will soon be 20 years old), but it spawned two sequels and a spin-off (the latter of which I shall not even bother mentioning): the first sequel, _The Mummy Returns,_ was essentially a complete copy of the first, but was still fairly enjoyable (remember that _Ghostbusters 2_ and _Home Alone 2_ are essentially repeats of their originals, but are still regarded as excellent films in their own rights), but the second sequel, _The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor,_ was awful, being a terrible mess of nonstop action and lacking the original leading actress from the first two films. I cannot believe that Jet Li agreed to be in such a film, as that was nearly as bad as Jackie Chan agreeing to partner with both Owen Wilson and Chris Tucker; both Chan and Li should not have lowered themselves to appearing in such mediocre films.


----------



## Monna (Apr 24, 2018)

300 and Sin City both had absolutely terrible sequels. Ironically I think these movies series were made by the same creator.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I will be reaching further back in time for the next films that I shall mention; during the 1940's, Universal Studios had experienced amazing success with their monster films, so they naturally decided to make sequels to them. _The Bride of Frankenstein_ was an amazing success, but _Son of Frankenstein_ was merely above average, lacking the emotional impact and staying power of its two predecessors. Universal also made no less than four sequels to _The Mummy,_ and they all were rather formulaic repeats of the original, but without a charismatic leading actor such as Boris Karloff.
> 
> On the subject of _The Mummy,_ the 1999 _Mummy_ film was actually very good (and I cannot believe that that film will soon be 20 years old), but it spawned two sequels and a spin-off (the latter of which I shall not even bother mentioning): the first sequel, _The Mummy Returns,_ was essentially a complete copy of the first, but was still fairly enjoyable (remember that _Ghostbusters 2_ and _Home Alone 2_ are essentially repeats of their originals, but are still regarded as excellent films in their own rights), but the second sequel, _The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor,_ was awful, being a terrible mess of nonstop action and lacking the original leading actress from the first two films. I cannot believe that Jet Li agreed to be in such a film, as that was nearly as bad as Jackie Chan agreeing to partner with both Owen Wilson and Chris Tucker; both Chan and Li should not have lowered themselves to appearing in such mediocre films.



Well, at least in the case of "Rush Hour" and "Shanghai Noon", like them or not, they were responsible for Jackie Chan becoming famous in the west. Even though they weren't my first Jackie Chan experiences, I don't know if I would've explored his Chinese filmography if it weren't for those and I assume many feel the same way...although I doubt anyone feels that way about "The Mummy 3" for Jet Li. 

The old Mummy sequels were pretty weak and formulaic. Does "Frankenstein Meets the Space Monster" count as a sequel?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, at least in the case of "Rush Hour" and "Shanghai Noon", like them or not, they were responsible for Jackie Chan becoming famous in the west. Even though they weren't my first Jackie Chan experiences, I don't know if I would've explored his Chinese filmography if it weren't for those and I assume many feel the same way...although I doubt anyone feels that way about "The Mummy 3" for Jet Li.



I was well aware of Jackie Chan long before those two film series, having seen _First Strike, Mr. Nice Guy, Armor of God/Operation Condor, Project A,_ and _Legend of Drunken Master_ before his American films, and both _The Medallion_ and _The Tuxedo_ were very bland and forgettable.



MartialHorror said:


> The old Mummy sequels were pretty weak and formulaic. Does "Frankenstein Meets the Space Monster" count as a sequel?



I have never even heard of that film, before now; did it have any connection to the famous Karloff film, or was it merely using the famous name?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was well aware of Jackie Chan long before those two film series, having seen _First Strike, Mr. Nice Guy, Armor of God/Operation Condor, Project A,_ and _Legend of Drunken Master_ before his American films, and both _The Medallion_ and _The Tuxedo_ were very bland and forgettable.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never even heard of that film, before now; did it have any connection to the famous Karloff film, or was it merely using the famous name?



1) But I would assume most people in America weren't familiar with Jackie Chan prior to "Rush Hour" and "Shanghai Noon". They're not anywhere near his best works, but they functioned nicely as gateway drugs for American audiences. I think I had seen "First Strike" and "Rumble in the Bronx". I thought "The Medallion" sucked and "The Tuxedo" had its moments, but I agree it was pretty bad. 

2) I don't think so, I think they just used the name. I hear some of those latter Dracula/Wolf-Man/Frankenstein crossover flicks were pretty bad, but I haven't seen them. I wasn't crazy about most of the old Universal sequels. I think "Son of Frankenstein" is good in its own way, but you're right about it lacking the emotional core of its predecessor. The rest of the Frankenstein movies were pretty weak, as were the Mummy sequels...although I actually prefer "Hand of the Mummy" over the original Karloff film. I'm actually one of the few people who doesn't like the original Mummy, but I think it's funny how when most people think of the original Mummy, they are actually thinking of "Hand of the Mummy".


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm probably a bit biased as I fucking love almost everything that is Universal Monsters, but I think the crossover films are really darn good. Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man, House of Frankenstein and House of Dracula are all fantastic, as is Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Hunger games 2,3 basically all hunger games movies are garbage tier
> 
> Jurassic World is an insult to fans, to dinosaurs and fucking humanity.
> 
> X-Men 3 had potential but they just had to fuck it up every single last bit of it



HG2 is watchable. It is starting to stink but has some of what made HG1 so good.

HG3 is so bad to this day I havent brought myself to see the last film.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 26, 2018)

Batman vs Superman

/closethread

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 26, 2018)

Actually open thread again

Mission Impossible 2

It's weird because all sequels after it were good even if the formula got stale. But at least it has a good formula while 2 is just a generic action film that pretends Tom Cruise alone can be the reason to see something.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2018)

"Criminally Insane 2" (AKA "Crazy Fat Ethel 2") might be a contender. The first one wasn't really a good movie, but it was fine in the context of 1970's, low budget, grindhousploitation. The sequel is 50% stock footage of the first, 50% unwatchable.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Actually open thread again
> 
> Mission Impossible 2
> 
> It's weird because all sequels after it were good even if the formula got stale. But at least it has a good formula while 2 is just a generic action film that pretends Tom Cruise alone can be the reason to see something.



But it's directed by John Woo!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 26, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> But it's directed by John Woo!



And is produced by Tom Cruise himself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2018)

Mortal Kombat 2: Annihilation


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 29, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Mortal Kombat 2: Annihilation



How was that film any worse than the original? I thought that both were equally corny and campy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How was that film any worse than the original? I thought that both were equally corny and campy.


The original makes sense, the second one is a mess. They start off by murdering characters right away and then so much random shit just happens. I remember being a kid and knowing it sucked.


----------



## Plexa (Apr 30, 2018)

_The Land Before Time_'s DVD sequels took quite a dark and emotional film and turned it into a singalong series. I'm not going to pretend I didn't buy the boxset and don't know the lyrics to most of the song and don't absolutely love everything about it, but looking at them objectively they betrayed a lot of the content from the original by turning them into happy-go-lucky anti-bullying infomercials.

The _Star Wars_ prequels are pretty bad, even if I adore them.

I think _Iron Man 2_ was pretty disappointing, and while I appreciate what they were trying to do with Stark's alcoholism and terminal illness, it was more of a way to introduce War Machine and Black Widow, accelerate the roles of Romanov, Fury and Coulson, familiarise us with S.H.I.E.L.D. and help to set things up for Avengers Assemble. In that respect it shares similarities with _Infinity War_, which is also clearly leading up to and setting the scene for _New Avengers_ and _Captain Marvel_. The difference is that _Infinity War_ accomplishes this with real weight and glory, and is at least entertaining to watch. _Iron Man 2 _could probably be skipped from the series and it wouldn't impact the MCU in any real way (I think that Romanov being introduced to us in the interrogation scene in _Assemble_ is actually a more powerful way to establish her character). The original _Iron Man_ was quite charming in a way, particularly watching Stark tinker with his weapons and suits, and much of that charm was missing from the sequel.

_Thor_ isn't anything special, but _Thor: The Dark World_ is also quite disappointing succeeding _Assemble_, and places all its bets on Hiddleston's Loki who, although charismatic, I think we have seen enough of.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 30, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The original makes sense, the second one is a mess. They start off by murdering characters right away and then so much random shit just happens. I remember being a kid and knowing it sucked.



I will agree that changing the actor who played Raiden was a major mistake, as the new actor neither looked nor sounded like Christopher Lambert, nor had his acting ability.


----------



## Marco 8 Ball Palma (Apr 30, 2018)

i cannot think of one right now. But i will try and come back.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How was that film any worse than the original? I thought that both were equally corny and campy.



I seem to remember whole storythreads being dropped...although I've purged so much of the movie from memory that I can't remember what. If you do watch them again, at least the first one had some good choreography and set design. The 2nd one looks cheaper and more rushed.


----------



## Aeternus (May 1, 2018)

Blade Trinity. It just wasn't as good as the first two movies.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

The Last Jedi.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2018)

Shanghi Knights is really bad. 

And so is Rush Hour 3. 



MartialHorror said:


> I seem to remember whole storythreads being dropped...although I've purged so much of the movie from memory that I can't remember what. If you do watch them again, at least the first one had some good choreography and set design. The 2nd one looks cheaper and more rushed.


That’s the other thing: they would start a plotline and just drop it from what I remember of it. And I was a kid so if I noticed it then it had to be bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Shanghi Knights is really bad.
> 
> And so is Rush Hour 3.
> 
> ...



I think Nightwolf or whatever his name was said there were be 3 challenges, but there were 2? Or something like that? 

I actually liked Shanghai Knights.


----------

